# boiling water



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

Would it be beneficial to use boiled water when replacing water after water changes? I kinda thought tHAT boiling would remove some impurities.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Boiled water would help take out chlorine and other chemicals treated for safe water drinking. Would be safer than doing water changes with reg tap water.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Pros: sterilizes water, degas chlorine

Cons: 1) Impractical to heat up and cool down before use (especially if you have a large tank), 2) will drive off dissolved oxygen in the process of boiling so you will need to aerate before putting in tank, 3) The "pure" water will evaporate as steam and what you are left with in the pot is water that's harder (high GH).


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

i got a ?
If you boil water right and you let it sit in a bucket for 1 or 2 week and put the water in your tank do you have to put them chrloine or somthing like that drops in the water?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

If your water is treated with chloramine, than you will need to use a water conditioner regardless. Unlike chlorine, chloramine is a stable molecule that will not dissipate by boiling, aging, or aerating. If it's not treated with chloramine, you will still need to aerate/agitate to get the dissolved oxygen back into the water.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

u are god.


----------

